#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  i thought it was a slipper!

## barrylad66

i woke up this morning rather early, and still suffering the effects of maybe 1 chang to many. opened the curtains and for some bizarre reason, i was wondering why my missus had stuffed her slipper between the grill and mozzy screen on the window. after prodding it for a while and trying to move it, i went to make a coffee and thought nothing else of it. when the missus asked me to go to the shop, i walked over to grab my hat and what i thought was her slipper was actually a fecking python....she/he is still there whilst i am writing this!

----------


## bobo746

Fuck that mate i would have screamed like a girl

----------


## barrylad66

when i realized that it wasn't a slipper my heart rate went up just a tad.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I found one (about 2 meters long) in the garden last week. Being a good sort, I utilized my finely-honed snake handling technique to pick him up and remove him to the surrounding jungle before my dogs found and ate him.

Nasty bastard bit me - ungrateful reptilian shit. No good turn goes unpunished.

Dogs thought he was delicious.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Do what Slap did in the book. 

Scream and run like a girl.... :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Blimey! Bazzer's been feeding his tookays up with steroids.

----------


## Flaming Carrot

A beautiful creature. Scream for what reason? I am sure the snake would scream back. * Sigh*. What is it with people and Ophidiophobia? Wonderful things as long as they don't swallow your pets. Snake cuisine has its merits too. Quite delightful.

----------


## barrylad66

the bugger's still there. i will wait till it starts to get dark, and if its still there staring at me, i will inform the missus that she has can remove it from the premises .a bit far for davis to come :Smile:

----------


## barrylad66

^^
it is indeed beautiful..

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^^
> it is indeed beautiful..



They are pretty snakes. Over the years, we've had a few grace our snake house/cage, but they don't take well to being handled - that might be different if caught very young, or bred in captivity, but all I've encountered tend to give a nasty bite.

About seven years ago, when there were fewer houses and more jungle around, one was captured crossing the road in front of my house, having just dined on three of the neighbor's chickens. This big fella measured out at almost exactly 8 meters - a village record which still stands. As more houses have gone up over the years, the pythons are smaller and I see fewer of them. I also have gone quite happily for about a year without seeing a cobra.

----------


## Flaming Carrot

It is stunning. I want to pat it and make its tongue groove around my wrist. Get a towel. Cover its head. Gently pry it from the windowsill. Pm for an address and I will pick it up. Lovely thing it is.

----------


## barrylad66

> It is stunning. I want to pat it and make its tongue groove around my wrist. Get a towel. Cover its head. Gently pry it from the windowsill. Pm for an address and I will pick it up. Lovely thing it is.


each to their own rusty. :Smile:

----------


## Flaming Carrot

Hey I dude, I am no pussy afraid of a wee snake.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Hey I dude, I am no pussy afraid of a wee snake.


That 8 meter one might have changed your tune......

----------


## barrylad66

^^
yes,i got the message...

----------


## Flaming Carrot

> That 8 meter one might have changed your tune......


 I am a snakelover. I have several as pets. I shall try to figure out the gallery and post some pics.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Visited the "Snake House" to take a picture of a large rattlesnake at a small university in the Midwest of the USA.

The snake was massive. I was told they tend to grow larger in captivity.

To give me a better picture without reflection, the professor lifted the glass front of the cage that was sitting on a three-foot high table and told me not to come any closer than about three feet from the snake.

I knew what he meant, and crouched to my knee to get the photo, and when it struck, it was the size of my arm with my outstretched hand resembling its wide open mouth, and it was right in my face, just a few inches shy. 

I don't remember if it was an Eastern Diamondback, but this fcker was huge. I have big arms and the top half of that animal was heavy and "lightning quick," and the bottom half that anchored the strike to prevent him falling from the cage just seemed to get thicker as it disappeared into its coil. It had to weigh thirty pounds.

Apparently, they strike and release, then follow the scent for the meal.

----------


## Bettyboo

Kill the fuker before it eats your cats!!!

----------


## barrylad66

no cats betty, but have a dog the size of a rat and she's not happy with the missus introducing them.. :Smile: 

update......it's still there and i'm taking a liking to it, as it is being very polite!

----------


## BaitongBoy

> as it is being very polite!


They are very clever...Watch your back...Heh...

----------


## Flaming Carrot

It has found an obviously comfortable place and if its a female may lay eggs. Give it a little spray on the head with some water as its probably feeling a tad dehydrated. Understand snakes, they really are wonderful. It likes you already. Give it some love.

----------


## pseudolus

Got the makings of a nice belt there....

----------


## stickmansucks

If I was living where you live I would buy antivenom and keep in the fridge !!!

----------


## barrylad66

> It has found an obviously comfortable place and if its a female may lay eggs. Give it a little spray on the head with some water as its probably feeling a tad dehydrated. Understand snakes, they really are wonderful. It likes you already. Give it some love.


she/he does seem to be comfortable and not bothered when i go to check on it. hasn't moved much really and thought it maybe digesting some food. will wait till the morning and if it's still there will try to coax it out, and see if i can get it into the field next to us.

----------


## withnallstoke

> hasn't moved much


Barry lad.
Do not be fooled by the slippery bastards apparent lack of movement.
It is the calm before the storm.

When it goes dark, pythons listen for the gentle snorring of manfolk.
Then they flick out their tongues to get the whereabouts of your bollocks, before delivering a mouthfull of fang into your knackersack.

8 out of 10 dissected pythons are found to contain human testicles.

----------


## armstrong

i couldnt sleep knowing that thing was near my house.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ agree.

It clearly wants to eat the dog... There is no benefit to having that horrible evil cold bloody murdering bastard near the house. I say let the local Thais kill it and eat it!

They are bloody strong too, will easily make it into the house to chomp on Bazzer's knackers!

----------


## withnallstoke

> will easily make it into the house to chomp on Bazzer's knackers!


Absolutely.

If i was Bazzers knackers i would be crapping myselves right now.

----------


## Mr Earl

Lovely creature, love to have him on my land and eat me bloody rats up. I got rats the size of freaking dogs.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ get a cat; they won't chomp on your bo-licks (unless you paste them with anchovy sauce...).

----------


## patsycat

It does look pretty, from here, 10,000 miles away.

----------


## Ronin

> *will wait till the morning a*nd if it's still there will try to coax it out, and see if i can get it into the field next to us.


.....but will you still be there in the morning?   :smiley laughing:

----------


## roger77

> Do what Slap did in the book. 
> 
> Scream and run like a girl....


And then eat it !!

----------


## thaimeme

Geez..
What a buncha pussies.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> It has found an obviously comfortable place and if its a female may lay eggs. Give it a little spray on the head with some water as its probably feeling a tad dehydrated. Understand snakes, they really are wonderful. It likes you already. Give it some love.


Well if its a male its not likely to lay eggs is it!

No doubt its filled its stomach and doing what snakes do.

When it gets hungry it will move again to look for something else to fill the hole,unless he wants to catch a movie or take in another snake activity! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Give a snake love and you need sanctioning,understand it just a primitive life form going about its business and your on the right track.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> ^ get a cat; they won't chomp on your bo-licks (unless you paste them with anchovy sauce...).


Best of leaving the snake,takes what it needs

Poxy Cat will kill anything it can for sport then shit everywhere

----------


## barrylad66

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> will easily make it into the house to chomp on Bazzer's knackers!
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> If i was Bazzers knackers i would be crapping myselves right now.


 :rofl: 

update day 2: me knackers are intact, and it doesn't seem to be going anywhere soon. i do hope it slithers off today as the bil might be calling around later, and i'm a little concerned the greedy bastard will want to eat it. it did move a little last night when a jingjok appeared, but he soon scarpered :Smile:  will upload the pic later...

----------


## Loy Toy

Absolutely beautiful creature.

It is us who have invaded their habitat so do your best to leave him be and soon he will need another feed and disappear.

----------


## barrylad66

^ agreed
^^^^ betty, the snake is welcome to any cats that come around here, i'm in the slap camp when it comes to the conniving and sly little buggers :Smile: 

anyway a few more snaps ....






a very lucky jingjok on the left








i think it's digesting it's grub and will venture off soon :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> 8 out of 10 dissected pythons are found to contain human testicles.


Just where do you get your facts, withnall?...

----------


## mingmong

/\ in His Dreams!

I just topped 3 scorpions in the Bathrooms, in 1 night. seems the rain has the critters on the move.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Snakes (non-poisonous) are ok but scorpions - fuck that! I hate those bastards.

----------


## barrylad66

^
i'm with you on that one davis. horrible little feckers.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Got stung in the foot by one once...don't know what kind it was, but it HURT! Foot got all swollen, red...it was nasty.

----------


## withnallstoke

> all swollen, red.


Imagine what the snake could do to your bollocks.

----------


## Ronin

One small point to remember with non-poisonous snakes (although some of you probably already know) they have an anti-coagulant in their saliva so it they do bite you the bleeding will be more sever than usual.

----------


## patsycat

To edit my 10,000 mile away comment -  I would have screamed like a girl screaming like a man screaming like a girl.

But, to give you your dues, you are not poking it or getting the locals to kill it.  Just letting it get on with its snakey life.  And, hopefully, it will be on it's way.

Otherwise, it needs a name.  Alfie.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Alfie???

My daughter named our last python Slither.

----------


## Dillinger

How did you get the slipper mixed up with a great big fock off snake ?

Barry, Any chance of you giving me a foot massage ? :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Thank fuck for the window mesh.
My missus has a dressing gown in that pattern, arggg now there's a thought.

----------


## thaimeme

> Absolutely beautiful creature.
> 
> It is us who have invaded their habitat so do your best to leave him be and soon he will need another feed and disappear.


Sound and reasonable, LT - per usual.

----------


## barrylad66

> How did you get the slipper mixed up with a great big fock off snake ?
> 
> Barry, Any chance of you giving me a foot massage ?


i'm still wondering why myself. i was really convinced it was a slipper, and why the fuck she had put it there. i was groggy with a slight chang over and it was still a bit dark. i thought it was the sole of the slipper i was prodding coz there was a slight 'give' to it. :Smile: 

patsy, i have obviously called it mont :Smile: y

----------


## VocalNeal

Well it could still be?

----------


## barrylad66

^
monty wil NOT be ending up like them  :Smile:

----------


## Sumocakewalk

Looks like a nice example of a Burmese python there. From the looks of its size, I think it is just a juvenile.

Since I've kept pythons before, I have been tempted to take that up again here in Thailand. A couple of things holding me back though. In the case of a Burmese, it is the size this type of python can attain as an adult. Several meters long is a bit much to keep around the house, especially with a cat and small dog and even if the snake is caged. From what I have read, a Burmese can be less aggressive and apt to bite when compared to a reticulated python though.

Attitudes here towards keeping snakes as pets seem different too. Back in my home country, it was not that unusual to keep non-venomous snakes as pets, although there still is a significant portion of the population that are horrified by the thought. In Thailand I think there is less acceptance of the practice. At least here, supplemental heating or humidification would probably not be required since this is their native environment.

----------


## Flaming Carrot

What would you feed it? If the creature feels inclined to make its home your home then its a choice, its negotiable, but keeping them in cages/tanks as pets is rather stupid. What are you, running a zoo? Stick to fish in a pond.

----------


## Sumocakewalk

> What would you feed it? If the creature feels inclined to make its home your home then its a choice, its negotiable, but keeping them in cages/tanks as pets is rather stupid. What are you, running a zoo? Stick to fish in a pond.


We seem to have a glut of small children in the neighborhood, and the adults just keep on breeding...

I don't have an official zoo yet, but we've got 3 dogs, a cat, a tokay gecko or two, and a few dozen house geckos already.

I would probably not go out of my way to obtain a snake as a pet through purchase, but if one were found to be in distress, i.e. in danger of being killed or injured, I might be tempted to give it a safe haven. There is no shortage of cheap chicken here as we've got many farms in our area. There is also a thriving rat population.

Again though, the size of the pythons found in Thailand make trying to keep one as a pet pretty much out of the question.

----------


## Flaming Carrot

Good for you, sounds like fun.

----------


## patsycat

OK Monty it is.  Is it still there, i actually only come on this Forum to check up on the snake.

And to see how many reds i have received from Gravey.  What fun.

----------


## Flaming Carrot

Well Patsy if you need a snake I have one. It is quite harmless unless it gets excited some.

----------


## thailazer

I used to swim in the creeks in the mountains until the wife's cousin killed a four meter long python in their chicken coup.    He said it was just a baby and that there are much bigger ones in the rivers and canals in the area.

----------


## Sumocakewalk

> I used to swim in the creeks in the mountains until the wife's cousin killed a four meter long python in their chicken coup.    He said it was just a baby and that there are much bigger ones in the rivers and canals in the area.


I would be much more worried about the venomous snakes here than the pythons. 

Mind you, being bitten by a good sized python is no fun. I have been bitten by a 3 meter python before, and although not extremely painful, it was quite colorful due to the amount of blood leaked. They have lots of needle-like teeth that create many puncture wounds.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

I'd have shat myself and run like fuck

----------


## withnallstoke

> What would you feed it?

----------


## Bettyboo

^

 :rofl: 



So, how is Monty getting on? Has he eaten the dog yet, Bazza???

----------


## chassamui

Sounds like the snake has Bazza in the Stockholm Syndrome.

Stockholm syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I can understand the original misunderstanding Bazza. Early morn, half light, chang over, no brew yet. Easy mistake.

If you get a ransom note for a million squid and hair force one I'd say, pay up.  :rofl:

----------


## thailazer

> Originally Posted by thailazer
> 
> 
> I used to swim in the creeks in the mountains until the wife's cousin killed a four meter long python in their chicken coup.    He said it was just a baby and that there are much bigger ones in the rivers and canals in the area.
> 
> 
> I would be much more worried about the venomous snakes here than the pythons. 
> 
> Mind you, being bitten by a good sized python is no fun. I have been bitten by a 3 meter python before, and although not extremely painful, it was quite colorful due to the amount of blood leaked. They have lots of needle-like teeth that create many puncture wounds.


Friend from Africa told me they take calves occasionally there.   I could see a human not looking that much different.

----------


## Sumocakewalk

> Friend from Africa told me they take calves occasionally there.   I could see a human not looking that much different.


You certainly would not want to get too close to any large constrictor without taking adequate precautions. A large example would only have to squeeze and suffocate you to do the trick.

From an incidence stand point, I believe death or injury from venomous snakes is much more likely than from a large python. My brother in law almost became the victim of a Russell's viper here about a year ago. He was bitten on his ankle by a juvenile example, and fortunately the envenomation was less than a lethal amount. As a result, he had to spend a week in the hospital recovering.

----------


## Umbuku

You could try holding a bag of ice up against the screen to get it to move out of the window. It's probably there because it's out of the wind and warmer than the surroundings.

----------


## patsycat

Did you poke it with a stick?

----------


## Dillinger

> My brother in law almost became the victim of a Russell's viper here about a year ago. He was bitten on his ankle by a juvenile example, and fortunately the envenomation was less than a lethal amount. As a result, he had to spend a week in the hospital recovering.


Has he started a paper round ?




> We've gotten used to animals having strange powers — like using sound to create 'vision,' seeing more colors than we do, and sensing polarized light or the magnetic field of the earth. But did you know that some animals have 'powers' over human physiology? The Russell's Pit Viper can use its venom to send you back through puberty.
> 
> The Russell's Pit Viper spends its days crawling through Southeast Asia, eating small rodents, and giving people yet another reason to fear snakes. Not because they kill thousands of people every year. That's unpleasant, but we already knew that about most snake bites. No, this is a snake that screws with you even if you survive the bite. The mechanism of its particular brand of lasting torment lies in the effects of the bite itself. Often the bite destroys the kidneys, with kidney failure often claiming the lives of people who survive the initial bite, and hemorrhaging occurs throughout the body. 'Throughout the body' includes the pituitary gland.
> 
> Although the pituitary gland is the star in puberty, it continues to play a supporting role throughout a person's life. Damage or sufficient amount of blood loss can cause the gland to cease production of necessary hormones. The extent of damage of any snakebite depends on several factors, including how fast an antivenin is applied, but Russell's Viper victims often have significant damage to the gland. In a study published in The Lancet, about twenty-nine percent of patients who recovered from Russell's Viper venom had signs of hypopituitarism or Sheehan's Syndrome. Both conditions have unremarkable symptoms, like a constant feeling of cold and an unusual amount of fatigue. What distinguishes them is a sort of reverse-puberty in adults. They lose their sex drive. They lose fertility. They lose their body hair, especially pubic hair. Men lose facial hair and muscles. Women lose curves as the condition causes them to lose weight. Some doctors even report loss of mental faculties as the condition progresses.
> 
> Doctors have success in treating viper victims with replacement hormones, but that doesn't take away this odd, and entirely scientific power. In science fiction and fantasy fiction, people often run across creatures that can do crazy things like eating souls, mesmerizing minds, and animating dead bodies. It's strange to think that, across our own world, crawl creatures with the ability to send our bodies, in everything but height, back to childhood with a bite. If you read that in a science fiction story, would you ever believe it could happen?


The snake whose bite can send you back through puberty

----------


## Sumocakewalk

> Has he started a paper round ?


He seems to have been spared from permanent damage. They were able to get him to a hospital within about 30 minutes and they brought along the dead snake for identification of the type. Shortly after arrival he was given the antivenin. Quick administration of the antivenin is key to avoiding long term complications.

The extent of the visible damage was a swollen ankle and foot that was black and blue from blood leakage into the muscle tissue. The two bite marks from the fangs were clearly visible on his ankle.

----------


## barrylad66

well the final update.. woke up this morning and went to check on monty and he/she decided to do a moonlight flit. :Smile:  so my thoughts are it was just relaxing and digesting some grub. i'm actually missing our little chin wags and i suppose i will just have to go back to talking to the missus. :Confused: 

patsy the dog is fine....

----------


## thailazer

> Originally Posted by thailazer
> 
> 
> Friend from Africa told me they take calves occasionally there.   I could see a human not looking that much different.
> 
> 
> You certainly would not want to get too close to any large constrictor without taking adequate precautions. A large example would only have to squeeze and suffocate you to do the trick.
> 
> From an incidence stand point, I believe death or injury from venomous snakes is much more likely than from a large python. My brother in law almost became the victim of a Russell's viper here about a year ago. He was bitten on his ankle by a juvenile example, and fortunately the envenomation was less than a lethal amount. As a result, he had to spend a week in the hospital recovering.


I am sure you are right.  The local villages talk of kids that have been killed by Yellow Banded Kraits that come in during the night into their beds on the floor.   I've killed four up against the house over the last three years.    Oddly enough, I never see a snake in the forest where I mountain bike a few times a week.  Every snake I see is on or near concrete or pavement.

----------


## blue bar

Idfukinrun.

----------


## withnallstoke

> . woke up this morning and went to check on monty and he/she decided to do a moonlight flit


Have you counted your testicles?

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by barrylad66
> 
> . woke up this morning and went to check on monty and he/she decided to do a moonlight flit
> 
> 
> Have you counted your testicles?


Are you looking for a date withnallstoke?

----------


## withnallstoke

> Are you looking for a date withnallstoke?


Not with a geezer with no bollocks.

----------


## Bettyboo

> well the final update.. woke up this morning and went to check on monty and he/she decided to do a moonlight flit. so my thoughts are it was just relaxing and digesting some grub. i'm actually missing our little chin wags and i suppose i will just have to go back to talking to the missus.
> 
> patsy the dog is fine....


Have you looked under the bed, in the rafters, in your underpants drawer? The sneaker fuker is hiding and will be back to take your bolloks (and the dog) - should've killed it when you had the chance!!!

----------


## barrylad66

> Originally Posted by barrylad66
> 
> . woke up this morning and went to check on monty and he/she decided to do a moonlight flit
> 
> 
> Have you counted your testicles?


yes, still intact and still rather large :Smile:

----------


## barrylad66

> Originally Posted by barrylad66
> 
> 
> well the final update.. woke up this morning and went to check on monty and he/she decided to do a moonlight flit. so my thoughts are it was just relaxing and digesting some grub. i'm actually missing our little chin wags and i suppose i will just have to go back to talking to the missus.
> 
> patsy the dog is fine....
> 
> 
> Have you looked under the bed, in the rafters, in your underpants drawer? The sneaker fuker is hiding and will be back to take your bolloks (and the dog) - should've killed it when you had the chance!!!


betty, as stated before monty was very polite. it's probably in the field next to the house, happily hunting rats. maybe pop back once in a while to chill a bit.. :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> it's probably in the field next to the house, happily hunting rats.


You better hope so.  They like hanging out in sewers in Singapore, big rat populations and world record Python's captured there.

----------


## thailazer

> Originally Posted by barrylad66
> 
> it's probably in the field next to the house, happily hunting rats.
> 
> 
> You better hope so.  They like hanging out in sewers in Singapore, big rat populations and world record Python's captured there.


Always love staying in guest houses where they put a brick on the toilet seat to keep the rats and snakes from coming in.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Monty might be on a road trip. I saw one in the field next to the house this morning. Looked like Monty.

----------


## Bettyboo

^that's quite a roadtrip, Davis!  :Smile: 

Snakes are sneaky bastards, Bazzy - this bastard will be back to haunt you; you'll see...

----------


## Thormaturge

> Got the makings of a nice belt there....


I thought Bazza could go for snakeskin slippers since he clearly had that in mind to begin with.

----------


## chassamui

> betty, as stated before monty was very polite. it's probably in the field next to the house, happily hunting rats. maybe pop back once in a while to chill a bit..


Sounds a lot like owning a cat, if such a thing were possible. Fickle beasts cats ........... and snakes by the sound of it.   :Smile:

----------


## barrylad66

> ^that's quite a roadtrip, Davis! 
> 
> Snakes are sneaky bastards, Bazzy - this bastard will be back to haunt you; you'll see...


think montys gone for good betty. iv'e been having mooch around, but he's gone on to pastures new.. :Smile:

----------


## barrylad66

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Got the makings of a nice belt there....
> 
> 
> I thought Bazza could go for snakeskin slippers since he clearly had that in mind to begin with.


 :rofl: ...sorry cant find a งู emoticon

----------


## Strongarm

He's not gone, he's waiting. 

Check under your bed, that sneaky f*cker is around somewhere. You should have ended that evil bastard when you had the chance. 

Pack up your bollocks and get the f*ck oughta there!

----------


## withnallstoke

> Check under your bed,

----------


## withnallstoke

And here's one that has eaten a lot of testicles recently.

----------


## greenebean33

Drat, I read the entire thread and still don't know where your wife's other slipper is.

----------

